
A Neat Quad N-Back Implementation on Android - the_shadow
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=phuc.entertainment.dualnback
======
the_shadow
There are controversies whether Dual N-Back improves fluid intelligence or
not. But personally I've found the game satisfying and helping me greatly with
(transferrable) focusness. Feels like active meditation to me.

